# Tour HannoverOsnabrück-Hannover



## Roudy-Radler (17. September 2006)

Hallo an alle,

da ich beide "Stadt-Bürgerschaften" habe, plane ich für 2007 diese Strecke(n) mal mit dem MTB zurückzulegen. (oder neu zurück zu legen ?).
Hat einer von euch diese Strecke schon bewältigt. Ok, ist ja für viele nicht wahnsinnig weit !
Auf was lasse ich mich da ein ? km...? Hm...?
Habe ich mit mit 170 km 3500 hm verschätzt ??

Start soll am Deister sein, da wohne ich eben...ab Porta Westfalica wollte ich den Wittekindsweg fahren. Kann mir jemand bei dem weißen Fleck dazwischen Tipps geben ??

Da ich noch nie mehr als 100 km + 2200 HM gefahren bin, hab ´ich schon Respekt aber auch den Ehrgeiz das zu schaffen.
Hat jemand vielleicht sogar Lust mit zu kommen (auch Teile). Wenn ich es so weit bringe, wird es eine Schön-Wetter-Tour Mai-Juni 2007.
Wenn die Streckentipps es hergeben, wäre auch eine 3-4 Tagestour mit Einkehr Cool.

Für Tipps jeder Art bin ich dankbar...


----------



## tom de la zett (18. September 2006)

für den Bereich Deister-Süntel-Wesergebirge bis Porta kann dir geholfen werden! Sind wir vor ein paar Wochen in die Gegenrichtung gefahren. Waren ca. 50km mit 1500HM. 
Kannst du den GPS-Track oder Overlay gebrauchen?

Wenns schneller gehen soll: nimm den Mittellandkanal über Minden bei Ostwind. Allerdings auf Dauer etwas flach und eintönig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (18. September 2006)

Ich wohne bei dir gleich nebenan: In Sorsum
Hätte schon interesse mitzufahren.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## atrailsnail (23. September 2006)

Bin im Juli von Neustadt über den Deister zum Süntel zur Schaumbunrg und dann nach Porta. Habe 110 km und 1600hm auf der Uhr gehabt, aber auch nach Rinteln irgendwann das Wesergebirge verlassen und den Rest auf der Straße zurückgelegt. 
Schwierigkeiten mit der Streckenfindung gab es bei Rohdental, bei Rinteln und bei Todenmann. 
Ansonsten sehr nett, wenn auch viel breite Wanderwege. 
GPS-Track kann ich leider nicht anbieten.


----------



## tom de la zett (24. September 2006)

so, habs mal zum Download und zur Ansicht hier reingestellt.
65km / 1300hm von Porta bis Haste.

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.5415/Mountainbike.5415.html


----------



## Derk (24. September 2006)

Hallo,

mich interessiert die Verlängerung nach Westen bis nach Rheine, also der sog. "Hermannsweg", der "Höhenweg " des Tutoburger Waldes.

Hat jemand einen GPS-Track davon ?
Gruß
Derk


----------



## tom de la zett (24. September 2006)

@Derk:
kleiner geografischer Exkurs vom Westaflen für den Rheinländer:   
westlich der Porta Westfalica schließt das Wiehengebirge an das Wesergebirge an und endet bei Bramsche vor Osnabrück;
der Teutoburger Wald verläuft südlich davon vom Eggegebirge ab dem Velmerstot (bei Horn bei Detmold) bis Rheine.
GPS darüber hab ich nicht, aber der www.transteuto.de fährt quasi den gesamten Hermannsweg ab. Dort findest du wenigstens nen Höhenprofil.
Hier gibts nen Überblick: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/75/Karte_Niedersaechsisches_Bergland.jpg


----------



## Derk (25. September 2006)

@ Tom

Ich danke für die Hinweise;  nachdem ich meinen Beitrag  eingestellt hatte, bemerkte ich selbst,  dass der Teutoburger Wald nicht direkt  zur PW heranreicht .

Gruß 
Derk


----------



## drachenbau (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo roudy_da_tree,

für das Teilstück Porta W. bis nach Bad Essen stehe ich dir als Guide zur Verfügung. Schätze für das Teilstück brauchen wir ca. 2,5 - 3 Stunden.

Sehr interessante Idee die du da hast! Melde dich mal frühzeitig damit ich mir den Tag freihalten kann.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Oktober 2006)

@Drachenbau : Ich komme aufs guiden zurück, grad gegen Ende der Tour wäre verfahren super zermürbend.

@Schappi : Ein Begleiter ab zuhause - cool ;-)

So ich hab mal hier und da den Finger auf die Karte gehalten. 

Start : Bredenbeck  Bielstein  Deisterpforte  Domäne Dahle  Bad Münder  An der Zeigelei  Süntelturm  roter Stein  Boxmannbaude  Amelungsberg  Paschenburg - Richtung Porta - Wittekindsweg.

Je nach Kondition ggf. ab Bad Essen auf der Straße nach OS. Oder weiter den Wittekindsweg, ein paar Trails des Engteraner Wadenkneifer mitnehmen.

Grob gemessen  (Pi * Daumen) bin ich bei 140 km  -  3500 hm.


Danke für eure Anteilnahme...der Wunsch verfestigt sich


----------



## StillPad (6. Oktober 2006)

Haste schon solche langen Touren gemacht?

Dir wird ganz bestimmt der Arsch weh tun, das du ein neuen haben willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Haste schon solche langen Touren gemacht?
> 
> Dir wird ganz bestimmt der Arsch weh tun, das du ein neuen haben willst



Meine längsten Touren lagen so bei 110 km mit 2200 hm. Die Sache mit dem Arsch ging mir auch schon durch den Kopf...hab mich aber entschieden erst hinterher zu jammern und die Idee zu verfluchen.
Angedacht habe ich, die Tour vorher zum kennenlernen in drei Teilen zu fahren.

Ich brauchte eine Herausforderung und ein Ziel, das mich über den tristen Büroalltagswinter bringt. Dazu 2 Glas Wein zu viel und schon gabs Antworten auf meine Idee, die einen Rückzug unmöglich machen .

"Arbeitstitel" ist übrigens "HOSH ´07"


----------



## schappi (7. Oktober 2006)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Meine längsten Touren lagen so bei 110 km mit 2200 hm. Die Sache mit dem Arsch ging mir auch schon durch den Kopf...hab mich aber entschieden erst hinterher zu jammern und die Idee zu verfluchen.
> Angedacht habe ich, die Tour vorher zum kennenlernen in drei Teilen zu fahren.
> 
> Ich brauchte eine Herausforderung und ein Ziel, das mich über den tristen Büroalltagswinter bringt. Dazu 2 Glas Wein zu viel und schon gabs Antworten auf meine Idee, die einen Rückzug unmöglich machen .
> ...



@roudy

Ich gehe  2-3 mal die Woche im Winter zum Spinning ins Elan.
Gut Möglichkeit zu überwintern und fit zubleiben.
Besonders der Mittwochskurs bei Ralf ist gut 90% aktive Radfahrer da.
Hast du Lust?

Gruß
Schappi


----------

